# Jiřího z Poděbrad - Jiřího z prdele



## Spikaly

Dobrý den, slyšel jsem, že v Praze se stanici metra Jiřího z Poděbrad na trase A říká Jiřího z prdele. Má to vyjadřovat postoj Pražáků k lidem, co nejsou z Prahy. Chci se zeptat Pražáků i ostatních, jestli to slyšeli a jestli to používají. Děkuji


----------



## tlumic

Moje babička, bytem na Vinohradech, říkávala blahé paměti jedině Jiřák a to je také jediná zkrácená forma, kterou jsem pro náměstí Jiřího z Poděbrad kdy slyšel použít. Nikdy mu neřekla jinak a s uvedeným slovem už vůbec ne. (Od ní, co si pamatuji, jsem je teda neslyšel ani samostatně...  ) Co se říká dnes mezi "nejmladší mládeží", nevím. Já sám říkám Jiřák, nebo prostě "Jiřího z Poděbrad".


----------



## risa2000

Dobrý pokus o trolling. Příště bych to zkusil ale spíš na novinky.cz


----------



## Spikaly

Děkuji za odpovědi. Sousloví Jiřího z prdele není mým výmyslem. Skutečně jsem ho kdysi dávno zaslechl. Na Googlu má toto sousloví pouze jeden výskyt, pokud nepočítáme toto vlákno. A právě proto, že má jen jeden výskyt, zajímalo mě, jak moc je rozšířené. Jiné mně známé přezdívky stanic metra mají více výskytů. Chtěl jsem rozproudit debatu na toto téma, rozhodně nebylo mým cílem trollování.


----------



## Spikaly

risa2000 said:


> Dobrý pokus o trolling. Příště bych to zkusil ale spíš na novinky.cz



Byl jsi na tom průvodu kvůli Charlie Hebdo, Ríšo?


----------

